
Elon Musk Reading List - Osiris30
http://www.canoneo.com/list/5Mom4oSgF5NoHEWqj
======
ethanpil
Canoneo, great way to subtly market your product. This looks like a new site
(domain from May 2016).

Kudos on this very slick move. Instead of trying to advertise yourself on HN,
you just used your product as intended, with content specifically suited to
the audience on HN. With this, you drive very organic traffic that proves the
value of your tool to people who have never heard of you. Loving it!

I would call this a no-launch.

Plus you will probably make several hundred to several thousand dollars on the
Amazon referrals! Great move, I am definitely adding the no-launch to my
playbook...

~~~
jessriedel
Is this comment supposed to be ironic? Sounds sorta like it, but I don't
really see anything wrong with demonstrating a product like this.

~~~
ethanpil
no irony. a tip of the hat, nod of recognition. but also raising awareness of
what is really happening. i respect the move, its creative and effective.

------
EngineerBetter
Is there any evidence for the provenance of this list?

~~~
jessriedel
Presumably this is a list of book that Musk has mentioned or recommended in
public at some point, but yea, it would be a lot better with citations.

------
gnode
"I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream" by Harlan Ellison is missing from the
list.

I'm not sure whether you could say Musk has recommended it, but he's certainly
made reference to it to explain his fears of artificial intelligence.

~~~
stepvhen
Thats odd, since Harlan Ellison claims it is ultimately an optimistic tale in
favor of humanity. Ellison writes in his memoir about the story, "Yes the fate
AM has in store for Ted is monstrous, depressing, and downbeat. But the sub-
text clearly shows that Ted has outwitted the computer; he has defeated the
amoral and inhuman aspects of the human race that were programmed into the
machine and which brought the world to its end." ... "we are prefectin our
courage,and transcendent in our nobility..."

Granted, I also think Ellison can be pretty full of himself, but the message
is there nonetheless.

------
nialv7
I thought there would be some Ian Banks on the list, given Elon named the
drone ships after his work.

~~~
moogly
There is: _Look to Windward_. Good, but not his best. _Excession_ would be
that one, IMO.

------
Gnarl
#20 on the list: "Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the
Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming" \- and now the same is
happening with regards to health issues of wireless tech. radiation. So now
Musk wants to deploy a mesh of RF generating satellites blanketing the earth.
Will history ever be able to teach us anything?

